# November 2019 Photo of the Month; enrollment period extended, the theme updated!



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "warmbloods". So, as the name says, you can participate with a photo of a "warmblood", your "up, go & lets get some oomph" horse or horses.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of November 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Define warmbloods please?


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Not sure if warmblood is any specific breed, or if it is any horse with a lot of “get up and go” , 

But I’ll start off with Chuckles, my primary cavalry mount back in my days at Fort Hood, Texas. 

Chuckles was a grade horse with a big chested, quartet horse build. A powerful and courageous horse. When you asked for speed, you’d better be ready. She knew her job, and would not tolerate a heavy hand. That horse would have charged a freight train had I asked. 

That’s Chuckles and I with the guidon (little flag).


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello,
@Cordillera Cowboy:

At first, I'm sorry for a delayed response; I should check the photo competition thread more often for possible questions or problems, but I've been bad at this, and have usually checked the thread when I set it up and when the enrollment closes. However, I'll take this feedback seriously and will check the future contest threads more often.

As to your question;

this is what I tried to mean with 'warmblood': https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warmblood

However, based on your reply, seems that the concept of 'warmblood' isn't very common in Northern America where the most of the Horseforum.com members seem to live, so I've updated the definition of warmblood to mean more 'up and go' horses as you suggested in your message.

The enrollment period has been extended to Nov the 28th, and after that the poll will be set up. This means that the November contest will partially overlap the Dec contest, but I think that it's the only fair thing to do.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Hope we get more entries now.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

*Hope I'm not too late to enter*

This is my "get up and go" pony. Quite literally; her first ride that's exactly how it was and now, still just a couple real rides in, it's still the same with this sweetheart :Angel:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely not late! The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

